# ronners



## Ronners (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone know a good vet for a cat with an injured foot around Azabu Juban area? How much can I expect to pay?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Ronners
Welcome to the forum
Can't help worrying about your poor cat and it's injured foot.. this is not a busy page perhaps you should ask a neighbour or work colleague about a vet as it may take some time for a reply in here,

Maide


----------

